# Arachidonic Acid



## Racepicks (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is another interesting interview.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB-kAZx-AEk







For years, we have been hearing about a phenomenon called "Muscle Memory".  Simply, it means that if you stopped training for a period of time, and you began training again, your size would return quickly because your muscles would "remember" how they should be.

William Llewellyn claims that it is only the result of, during your down time, your muscles have replenished and has a surplus of Arachidonic Acid.  He has marketed a product that he believes will, at the end of the day, be more important than anything he has done up until this point. 

I think William Llewellyn is one of the most influential people in PEDs,  

That being said, he is selling a product.  I am more than skeptical.  But being honest....I did buy it.  Give me some time and I will give "My Thoughts" on Arachidonic Acid.


----------



## Massthetics (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm looking forward to hearing your experience, I watched this just a couple weeks ago.  The science behind seems hopeful which is why I tried to get his actual product to try first, then try an off brand to compare. It wasn't available anywhere (seems there's a "new" formula)... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeah, the pure Arachidonic Acid is out of stock.  He said he will let me know when it is available again.  I purchased the X-Factor Advanced, which in the interview Palumbo made him almost admit it was not as good.  I will try both.


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 7, 2017)

Keep us posted racepicks. Interesting watch!


----------



## squatster (Jul 7, 2017)

Racepicks- interesting
As an old has been I am- 
You know what dungeons I came from a long time back. 
You let me know were to buy it and I will log the results here


----------



## K1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I think William Llewellyn is one of the most influential people in PEDs,
> 
> That being said, he is selling a product.  I am more than skeptical.  But being honest....I did buy it.  Give me some time and I will give "My Thoughts" on Arachidonic Acid.



Let us know how it goes race...I agree his work is always great but when you start selling your own "brand/product", you can tend to turn into a car salesman real quick (one IFBB Pro comes to mind and that bullshit foli he was pimping bahahaha, sorry had to).


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 7, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> Keep us posted racepicks. Interesting watch!



Most definitely interesting,,,real curios to see.


----------



## Racepicks (Jul 7, 2017)

K1 said:


> Let us know how it goes race...I agree his work is always great but when you start selling your own "brand/product", you can tend to turn into a car salesman real quick (one IFBB Pro comes to mind and that bullshit foli he was pimping bahahaha, sorry had to).



Gee!!!  I wonder who that could be??


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 9, 2017)

Hasn't this product been out for years?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

No it's still available. Molecular only makes X-Factor advanced I believe which has a bit of omega 3 in it. Enhanced athlete makes arachidonic acid as well at 350mg. There use to be a product called x-gels but I can't seem to find them anymore.


----------



## thefreak (Sep 16, 2017)

I used it years ago. Not bad for a natty product, but messed up my joints worse than winstrol, no jokes.


----------



## Viking (Oct 3, 2017)

Any updates? I watched another video on you-tube about this. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Oct 8, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## Viking (Oct 9, 2017)

Jeetsun said:


> No it's still available. Molecular only makes X-Factor advanced I believe which has a bit of omega 3 in it. Enhanced athlete makes arachidonic acid as well at 350mg. There use to be a product called x-gels but I can't seem to find them anymore.



I looked this up and X-Factor still do both versions. He says the advanced product is arachidonic acid light with added ingredients to ease side effects. I am not sure which one contains the most AA but I would think it's the original X-Factor.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 9, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Yeah, the pure Arachidonic Acid is out of stock.  He said he will let me know when it is available again.  I purchased the X-Factor Advanced, which in the interview Palumbo made him almost admit it was not as good.  I will try both.



This is new to me. Did you try both?


----------



## thefreak (Oct 9, 2017)

Viking said:


> I looked this up and X-Factor still do both versions. He says the advanced product is arachidonic acid light with added ingredients to ease side effects. I am not sure which one contains the most AA but I would think it's the original X-Factor.



Less side effects...and less desired effects. Inflammation is a necessary evil with ArA. Pretty much everyone found the Advanced version weaker.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 9, 2017)

K1 said:


> Let us know how it goes race...I agree his work is always great but when you start selling your own "brand/product", you can tend to turn into a car salesman real quick (one IFBB Pro comes to mind and that bullshit foli he was pimping bahahaha, sorry had to).



"Followstatin":lightbulb:


----------



## Viking (Oct 10, 2017)

thefreak said:


> Less side effects...and less desired effects. Inflammation is a necessary evil with ArA. Pretty much everyone found the Advanced version weaker.



Thank you. It gets great reviews online but I just want to know how guys found it on here who have used steroids before. I might order some.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 11, 2017)

Viking said:


> Thank you. It gets great reviews online but I just want to know how guys found it on here who have used steroids before. I might order some.



Well brother, it works. Watch out for joint pain. Just use ArA only (original formula) and take it about 45' preworkout without food(aminos are ok tho).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 13, 2017)

I have just ordered some of this stuff and received it today. I first saw it ages ago on an enhanced athlete video. I am cruising now on 200mg test so thought I would try a few new things that don't effect sex hormones. It was buy 1 get 1 half price but still expensive for a supplement (UK company so higher prices). I got the original formula. Gonna start with 4 caps pre workout so 1g and if that is ok move up to 1.5g pre workout. I also have a few other things to play with but will add them in 1 at a time


----------



## Viking (Oct 16, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> I have just ordered some of this stuff and received it today. I first saw it ages ago on an enhanced athlete video. I am cruising now on 200mg test so thought I would try a few new things that don't effect sex hormones. It was buy 1 get 1 half price but still expensive for a supplement (UK company so higher prices). I got the original formula. Gonna start with 4 caps pre workout so 1g and if that is ok move up to 1.5g pre workout. I also have a few other things to play with but will add them in 1 at a time



Have you tried it?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 19, 2017)

Viking said:


> Have you tried it?



Just noticed this. I haven't started yet. I have decided to leave it out for awhile. After coming off my joints were hurting me but they are feeling better now so I have just started training very heavy again. I have heard this will create major inflammation and soreness and may dry out my joints. So I am going to leave it and when I back down the weights for a bit will likely start it then. It should be in approx 6 weeks. I will try and start lifting heavy again on it and see how that goes too.


----------

